# Any hurricane stories?



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Hope no-ones got a tragic one.
I'm just outside a mandatory evacuation area in NY...Due to strike here tomorrow. Everyone's panicking... there's a run on groceries... and you can't buy a flashlight anywhere.
I'm guessing it'll be a big nothing here...


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Eh, home town had the eye pass over it. Its still kicking their butt right now but so far its been typical Hurricane damage. Power outage, flooding, downed power lines and trees. The playground in my dad's back yard blew over. And the hood off his truck was blown off and has a huge dent in it. Last I checked at least 5 people have died as a result of Irene.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

my only suggestion is if you have any stocks on some companys that make flash lights sell now... probably on the peak of flashlight sales for this decade


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was chatting with a friend in Conneticut a few hours ago. The thunder and winds are wicked loud!
She's 110% that the power will be out,and stay out for at least a few days. Really scary stuff.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heard on espn that 75% of richmond virginia is without power right now, apparently its just hitting NY now { last couple hours they said}


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heres a cool site for tracking shows where the storm is hitting and where the eye of it sits at the moment
Hurricane Irene Tracking Map - NYTimes.com


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

We had lots of wind and rain, trees down, power outages, etc 30 minutes inland from Myrtle Beach. The actual beach itself up to NC line had 10ft + waves (some say as high as 18ft) but no real damage other than minor house damage and power. NC got hit fairly hard though last i heard nothing really all that bad.

All in all media has hyped this storm beyond what it should be, it had the potential to be horrible and even small hurricanes can cause a great deal of damage but some of the reporting i have seen has been ridiculous.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I was chatting with a friend in Conneticut a few hours ago. The thunder and winds are wicked loud!
> She's 110% that the power will be out,and stay out for at least a few days. Really scary stuff.


Its bad out.
I'm 25 mins inland but the shore has no power and many places had a mandatory evacuation. I still Have powerfor now



angelbaby said:


> heard on espn that 75% of richmond virginia is without power right now, apparently its just hitting NY now { last couple hours they said}


It's gonna hit CT at daybreak 


angelbaby said:


> heres a cool site for tracking shows where the storm is hitting and where the eye of it sits at the moment
> Hurricane Irene Tracking Map - NYTimes.com


I'm In it lol I dont need the site lmfao


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> We had lots of wind and rain, trees down, power outages, etc 30 minutes inland from Myrtle Beach. The actual beach itself up to NC line had 10ft + waves (some say as high as 18ft) but no real damage other than minor house damage and power. NC got hit fairly hard though last i heard nothing really all that bad.
> 
> All in all media has hyped this storm beyond what it should be, it had the potential to be horrible and even small hurricanes can cause a great deal of damage but some of the reporting i have seen has been ridiculous.


The main damages everyone is worried about is the flooding from extensive rain and power outages.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> We had lots of wind and rain, trees down, power outages, etc 30 minutes inland from Myrtle Beach. The actual beach itself up to NC line had 10ft + waves (some say as high as 18ft) but no real damage other than minor house damage and power. NC got hit fairly hard though last i heard nothing really all that bad.
> 
> All in all media has hyped this storm beyond what it should be, it had the potential to be horrible and even small hurricanes can cause a great deal of damage but some of the reporting i have seen has been ridiculous.


Typical media hype 4 some ratings:rain:

You guys be safe out there.

Hopefully no tornados touch down :/


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

No tornados that I know of. There's 65 trees in new haven, alone, down. There's a few electrical fires from power wires down. The biggest thing is the flooding. Alot of rivers inland are flooded and the coast itself evacuated ( also under water.). I have the police scanner on  
I don't have power but we have a mini propane camp stove and all the flash lights, water, candles etc. We also have water still.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

It's over here now. The Bay came up and flooded streets in my neighborhood...but didn't get to my elevation. But the street I live on was once a creek and tries to become one again during storms...so I got a wet basement...and lost some shingles. Not too bad.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Correction - 800k without power in CT and 4 million along the atlantic without power*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wasn't too terrible bad for us.we were without power for almost 2 days but I bought water (have well water so if power goes out we don't have running water),food that we can eat without power or that can be heated up on our camp stove.the husband bought a power inverter to hook up to my car battery and we ran drop cords to be able to power tv and laptop.Goota love being married to a *******.lol
I'm from FL so this was nothing bad at all.lol.Right before we moved up here we got slammed back to back with hurricanes down there and were without power for about a week.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

"Irene" Bridgeport | Facebook


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i really hope all our members on the east coast are doing alright.


----------

